# What was the imminent threat?



## mindlessobserver (Sep 3, 2022)

Matthew Princes' statement acted like we were planning a weather underground style campaign of terror bombings. Did I miss something? Wtf was he talking about?


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 3, 2022)

some faggot


----------



## 412-L (Sep 3, 2022)

Imminent misgendering.


----------



## MoffAlbert (Sep 3, 2022)

Trannies got their inside out nuts in a twist over people calling them names, as usual.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Sep 3, 2022)

Wait, you guys are planning something? I'm out of here!


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Sep 3, 2022)

Nothing, trannies gotta kill the fun for everyone….just like how they kill themselves.


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 3, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> View attachment 3677136
> some faggot



He forgot to add "In Minecraft".


----------



## Postal_Rat (Sep 3, 2022)

Convenient horse shit if it was honestly real the feds would want the site open for that sweet, sweet self incrimination and the site being down would be fucking irrelevant to the success or failure of their deranged fantasy


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 3, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> View attachment 3677136
> some faggot


Who the fuck even is that? I've never seen that user before ever. More likely then not it was Keffals using a sock


----------



## K-Hole (Sep 3, 2022)

They never said. 

I have never in my life before read such weasel words. 

The game changed today. 

I could rip it apart word by word, but what's the use?

Got this page where I'll be phoning later today - https://www.cloudflare.com/en-gb/about-overview/

I just want to ask the same question. 

What was the threat?

If you read the statement that Matthew Prince put out, it's pretty clear what's going on. Fair play to the bloke though. The fucking bollocks on him. He just came out and admitted he's gone to the dark side.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 3, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> They never said.
> 
> I have never in my life before read such weasel words.
> 
> ...


The worst part about it was he said the threat was imminent, but law enforcement was not taking it seriously so he had to act. Boggles the mind. If law enforcement was not concerned why the hell are you?


----------



## Blouie (Sep 3, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Who the fuck even is that? I've never seen that user before ever. More likely then not it was Keffals using a sock


Probably just some retarded newfag


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Sep 3, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> View attachment 3677136
> some faggot


Lmao this is the gamergate-era 'bomb your house with bombs' tweet stuff


----------



## Local Fed (Sep 3, 2022)

Blouie said:


> Probably just some retarded newfag


I don't usually call gay ops, but it reeks more of gay ops than newfaggotry to me.


----------



## draggs (Sep 3, 2022)

it was @SIGSEGV


----------



## Coffee Shits (Sep 3, 2022)

Keffals is a compulsive liar and Cloudflare hasn't confirmed anything. Just sayin'.

Some users are reporting that their accounts were locked out due to too many failed login attempts and most passwords are shit.


----------



## Involuntary Celebrity (Sep 3, 2022)

People were posting some pretty harsh reviews about that new Lord of the Rings show


----------



## Kiwi On The Go (Sep 3, 2022)

Too much Sneed, not enough Chuck.


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 3, 2022)

Local Fed said:


> I don't usually call gay ops, but it reeks more of gay ops than newfaggotry to me.


Especially since they changed their name recently, didn't they?


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Sep 3, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> If law enforcement was not concerned why the hell are you?


The “threat” was bad press from not submitting to the “41%”. Boo hoo, bad man didn’t take down a site that made fun of trannies. Christ, he has no spine.


----------



## Smug Cat (Sep 3, 2022)

draggs said:


> it was @SIGSEGV


A second @SIGSEGV has hit the twin towers


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 3, 2022)

Here's the thing I saw:


----------



## byuu (Sep 3, 2022)

You see an imminent and emergency threat to a person's life on the internet.

Do you
a) Report it to the site's staff
b) Call the police
c) Call a lawyer
d) Hide
e) Buy a gun
f) Pray
g) complain about it to the site's DDoS protection service


----------



## Local Fed (Sep 3, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Here's the thing I saw:
> View attachment 3677274


I didn't see this on 4chan (I did lurk there for a bit and the amount of people who were happy about the happening here is disgusting) but yeah, this is gay ops for sure and we should all get checked for Monkeypox.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2022)

You know funny though.
They calling for him to resign now.
GOOD.
He needs to learn never to cave to the mob.


----------



## UmQasaan (Sep 3, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> The worst part about it was he said the threat was imminent, but law enforcement was not taking it seriously so he had to act. Boggles the mind. If law enforcement was not concerned why the hell are you?


It's pretty obvious that it was an excuse to get rid of the trannies harassing them. They never cared unfortunately


Oliveoil said:


> You know funny though.
> They calling for him to resign now.
> GOOD.
> He needs to learn never to cave to the mob.


Where are they calling for prince to resign? He's a lolcow now because fuck him


----------



## Involuntary Celebrity (Sep 3, 2022)

byuu said:


> You see an imminent and emergency threat to a person's life on the internet.
> 
> Do you
> a) Report it to the site's staff
> ...


Usually I just pick a sticker based on how funny it is


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Sep 3, 2022)

byuu said:


> You see an imminent and emergency threat to a person's life on the internet.
> 
> Do you
> a) Report it to the site's staff
> ...


h) Execute a tranny with extreme prejudice as a sleeper agent indoctrinated by the war criminal Joshua Connor Moon.


----------



## Kerr Avon (Sep 3, 2022)

Cranial dilation


----------



## King Ghidorah (Sep 3, 2022)

There really should be a way to take legal action against horseshit like this for real the right to refuse business was a mistake


----------



## BoomerSperg1922 (Sep 3, 2022)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> Wait, you guys are planning something? I'm out of here!


yeah I plan to call patrick tomlinson fat, repeatedly, in his thread.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Sep 3, 2022)

Hopefully keffels freezes to death in the winter along with the rest of the UK.


----------



## BoomerSperg1922 (Sep 3, 2022)

UmQasaan said:


> It's pretty obvious that it was an excuse to get rid of the trannies harassing them. They never cared unfortunately
> 
> Where are they calling for prince to resign? He's a lolcow now because fuck him


If there's a matthew prince thread I will post in it about how he allegedly fucks trannies.  I heard it from an anonymous source.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Sep 3, 2022)

@Washizu Iwao sneed


----------



## Uberpenguin (Sep 3, 2022)

The thing is @Washizu Iwao's account is from Jun 22 2020.



That was before Keffals was ever even on the site's radar.
Could Keffals have always had an account? I guess, but I don't think he was really aware of the site back then.

So that means either this was someone who did it just because they were a faggot, or they did it because...idk, they went to Keffals and said "Hey, if you pay me I'll give you my older account so that people don't suspect you of the gay ops you've been caught trying to pull multiple times on pinkdates now"?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 3, 2022)

King Ghidorah said:


> There really should be a way to take legal action against horseshit like this for real the right to refuse business was a mistake


Well there is, but it's expensive as shit. Keffals did the proverbial TORTOIS INTERFERENCE, Taylor Lorenze and company have done bog standard defamation by saying the Kiwifarms was involved in the Christchurch massacre, and cloudflare has violated centuries old precedents tied to "common carrier" law that was established due to the Telegraph technology. The federal courts have made noises that the all the precedents set dealing with Telegraph and Telephone ALSO apply to the internet. But there has been severe institutional push back because of this.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Sep 3, 2022)

This site will be taken down via false threats, no doubt.. just as the Jannies took down reddit forums by posting CP on them, and then using those posts to "justify" banning them.
Meanwhile, there are endless threats to the life and limb of any so-called "Karens", "Terfs", "Transphobes", "Trumptards", "Russophiles" online, and the media platforms see no problem keeping those posts up,


Edit: words


----------



## Aidan (Sep 3, 2022)

To answer OP's question, nothing was said until proofs is provided. Due to how many people post here you'll find some generic "glow" posts inciting violence here and there but it's not unique to Kiwifarms and carries no weight outside of delusional, narcissistic troon minds who think someone is actually going to devote time and money to murdering them while also posting about it on a fruit forum.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Sep 3, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Well there is, but it's expensive as shit. Keffals did the proverbial TORTOIS INTERFERENCE, Taylor Lorenze and company have done bog standard defamation by saying the Kiwifarms was involved in the Christchurch massacre, and cloudflare has violated centuries old precedents tied to "common carrier" law that was established due to the Telegraph technology. The federal courts have made noises that the all the precedents set dealing with Telegraph and Telephone ALSO apply to the internet. But there has been severe institutional push back because of this.



One could easily state that Reddit itself helped groom those MGTOW/Redpill/incel types into committing acts of mass violence, like that one in California. It's plain as day to see how they've indoctrinated young men into violent behavior over the past decade, but no one will take them to task for that, will they? No, because they're one of the main propaganda arms of those who have money and power at the moment. Hypocrisy at it's most obvious.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 3, 2022)

FeatherPlucker said:


> One could easily state that Reddit itself helped groom those MGTOW/Redpill/incel types into committing acts of mass violence, like that one in California. It's plain as day to see how they've indoctrinated young men into violent behavior over the past decade, but no one will take them to task for that, will they? No, because they're one of the main propaganda arms of those who have money and power at the moment. Hypocrisy at it's most obvious.


Not one of these articles mention the Christchurch massacre was streamed on Facebook. 

Not one.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Sep 3, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> View attachment 3677136
> some faggot


See the police didn't even take this shite seriously because anyone who knows how para's work know that they're not going to waste their time planting bombs in multiple area for a tranny. They wont even waste their time with this freak.


----------



## Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen (Sep 3, 2022)

The dude was threatened with legal action most like. There was an article on the Australian site 'Crikey' about using some draconian law to fuck with cloudflare.


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 3, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> The thing is @Washizu Iwao's account is from Jun 22 2020.
> View attachment 3677415
> That was before Keffals was ever even on the site's radar.
> Could Keffals have always had an account? I guess, but I don't think he was really aware of the site back then.
> ...


Let's get Hanlon's Razor out, shall we?

June 2020 was the height of The Summer Of Love, and the Farms picked up way too many edgelords flooding in from /pol/ and fedposting as if they owned the place.

The most likely scenario is that our edgy boi hero decided that the Kiwi-Keffals Kerfuffle was a great excuse to get his fedpost on again. Meanwhile, Keffals has literally tens of agents hitting F5 on his KF thread multiple times per second.

Whilst the offending post was removed by mods very quickly, it was obviously not quick enough to avoid one of Keffals' agents from grabbing a screenshot and sending it to Cloudflare via Twitter (because of course they're going to fucking carpetbomb Cloudflare via Twitter).

Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity.


----------



## Idiot Asshole (Sep 3, 2022)

I'd like to think the "escalated rhetoric" and "immediate threat" was just null renaming keffals' subforum to Stinkditch yesterday. Poor Lucas is now being reminded that his axe wound will never be a real vagina every time he loads this site up.


----------



## Emperor Aurelian (Sep 3, 2022)

The imminent threat was to Matthew Price's toilet bowl because he's been ass raped by a troon and his shit has been smushed to soup-like consistency.


----------



## Crungass (Sep 3, 2022)

So all I have to do to get rid of cloudflare for ANY site is to make a burner account and send screenshots of death threats I made to their support?
Thanks Cloudflare, I can't wait to use this for Youtube! Surely this policy will be upheld for EVERY site.


----------



## derpherp2 (Sep 3, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> The thing is @Washizu Iwao's account is from Jun 22 2020.
> View attachment 3677415
> That was before Keffals was ever even on the site's radar.
> Could Keffals have always had an account? I guess, but I don't think he was really aware of the site back then.
> ...


Could also be someone bought an account for KF. People do that regularly for other social media sites. For clout reasons. Not much of a stretch to do it here for gayops.

Yes I'm categorizing this place as a social media site now. Because fuck you.



Pee Cola said:


> Let's get Hanlon's Razor out, shall we?
> 
> June 2020 was the height of The Summer Of Love, and the Farms picked up way too many edgelords flooding in from /pol/ and fedposting as if they owned the place.
> 
> ...


Unlikely. This was in her stinkditch of a thread. What's more likely is Keffals is autistically F5'ing her own thread constantly to try and reinforce the delusion that is it's attentionwhore complex. Like all other lolcows that think they can #DropKiwiFarms.


----------



## Loser Elite (Sep 4, 2022)

Perhaps I'm giving too much of a benefit of a doubt but I think he may have just been a faggot instead of a plant. Account was 2 before he started posting(unless he deleted older posts). Then August comes around and he posts a fuckton on the Keffals board. General atmosphere I got from skimming his posts was he wanted to be antagonistic if that makes sense? Anyways, I just think he's a faggot.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Sep 4, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> View attachment 3677136
> some faggot


If that's the supposed imminent threat, it rather highlights the absurdity of the claim that there was an "imminent threat" that forced Cloudflare's hand. If someone from anywhere could whistle up 36 armed men with bombs worth mentioning, all at a moments notice, they wouldn't need to wait in ambush at a dozen shops. That's more than enough resources to have located and quietly dealt with anyone they didn't like long before that point. To say nothing of it being an incredibly risky plan compared to showing up unarmed and simply tailing them home to deal with them later if locating them was a problem. Then of course this "imminent threat" is merely making claims about something that's already been done, not a call to action. Halting their services does absolutely nothing to mitigate the purported threat. 

Beyond the absurdities of the purported threat, if there were real threats and Cloudflare was truly working with law enforcement, they wouldn't have dropped the site as the FBI and their international cohorts would have told them in no uncertain terms to maintain service so that they could track and take down what would be the equivalent of a major terrorist cell. Said law enforcement would also be inundating Null with requests for user information, if for no other reason to maintain the appearance that they were doing expected standard investigation while the real work proceeded in the background. They wouldn't allow Cloudflare to drop services until they had agents busting down doors with machineguns in hand. 

The bottom line is that the supposed threat - especially if that's the supposed threat - was just an excuse for whatever Cloudflare's real reason was. Otherwise they'd be saying and doing different things.


----------



## Crungass (Sep 4, 2022)

Loser Elite said:


> View attachment 3677896
> Perhaps I'm giving too much of a benefit of a doubt but I think he may have just been a faggot instead of a plant. Account was 2 before he started posting(unless he deleted older posts). Then August comes around and he posts a fuckton on the Keffals board. General atmosphere I got from skimming his posts was he wanted to be antagonistic if that makes sense? Anyways, I just think he's a faggot.


You can tell from his post history he's not a fed, just a edgy teen. Lots of capslock.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 4, 2022)

Coffee Shits said:


> Some users are reporting that their accounts were locked out due to too many failed login attempts and most passwords are shit.


I got this error message on TOR browser and onion link, but not on Brave and .ru, your mileage may vary.


----------



## repentance (Sep 4, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Who the fuck even is that? I've never seen that user before ever. More likely then not it was Keffals using a sock


It's not a new account.  Based on history, I'd be more inclined to believe that our British friend is behind it.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 4, 2022)

I think it was probably just some sperg. Half the cows on here started out as Farmers.

But TBH, Cloudflare would probably have caved eventually anyway. If it hadn’t been for this, they’d probably have seized upon something else. I feel like they wanted a way out of a no-win situation. Not that the troons will thank them for it.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Sep 4, 2022)

THE ONLY PERSON IN IMMINENT DANGER IS HASSAN PIKERRRR 
HASSAN PIKERRR THE CANDYMAN COMETH


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Sep 4, 2022)

Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen said:


> The dude was threatened with legal action most like. There was an article on the Australian site 'Crikey' about using some draconian law to fuck with cloudflare.



This?



			https://www.crikey.com.au/2022/09/02/kiwi-farms-cloudflare-liz-fong-jones-internet-law/


----------



## Involuntary Celebrity (Sep 4, 2022)

Crungass said:


> You can tell from his post history he's not a fed, just a edgy teen. Lots of capslock.


And lots of internet army "we" shit despite only posting in the keffals thread. But honestly that could go either way, if he was a plant then acting like a satirical retard who fits their narrative makes sense too.


----------



## repentance (Sep 4, 2022)

pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.crikey.com.au/2022/09/02/kiwi-farms-cloudflare-liz-fong-jones-internet-law/


The eSafety Commissioner does have considerable power but the circumstances under which they can order ISPs to block a site are limited and the block is not permanent.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (Sep 4, 2022)

Matthew Prince's cock began to strain against his khakis. He couldn't believe it. Could it be? She was calling him? He steeled his nerves as he replied, "Yes Clara,  it's Matthew." _Be cool, _he thought. _Stay calm..._

*TWO HOURS EARLIER,  AT THE UKRAINIAN AZOV HQ OF THE NOTORIOUS KIWIFARMS:*

Joshua Moon, Internet Terrorist (Codname: NULL), waited impatiently for the party on the other end to pick up. "_Damn these hacked VPN DarkWeb nodes!" _ But he knew in his line of work, they were necessary. At last a gruff, heavily accented voice crackled over the line.

"New phone. Who is this?"

"You know damn well who it is, Abdul."

Josh had been trying for the better part of an hour to get a hold of Abdul "Al" Queda, the King of Terrorists. 

"Listen up Al, I need you to do a terror. As usual, I will wire the bitcoins into your Swiss Bank Account."

*Present*
Matthew pushed the button, ending Kiwifarms forever. It was done. He had saved her. _Now, _he thought, _she'll be calling me. _He eagerly wondered what his reward would be. Dinner for two? Platinum twitch stream access? Maybe--dare he hope--a private fart streaming session?

He waited by his phone


----------



## llllIllIllIIIIllI (Sep 4, 2022)

They caved to the twitter mob, as all shitty clueless big tech companies do.  If you put kiwifarms into youtube/etc, you can see a little mini-campaign from the past couple of weeks.  It's honestly not that much, which only makes it more embarrassing that they caved over it.  His whole little gay paragraph in the open letter about how it totally wasn't for caving to the mob, was an obvious lie.  The entire POINT of big gay open letters -IS- to virtue signal to the mob.  Also, only total fucking normies think it "took kiwifarms offline", as we're obviously still here, we just lost ddos protection until some other service is found.


----------



## deso2y (Sep 4, 2022)

Outing Matt prince as Marie Princess and putting a Heckington transwoman in danger uwu


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 5, 2022)

I can just imagine the utter confusion of whatever unfortunate call handler took that report: Poutine? Kiwifarms? Catboys?? Sir this is an emergency number. What's that? Oh OK then, _madam,_ this in an emergency number.


----------

